

Any Good Sites to Supplement HN? - danielrm26

Besides Reddit (questionable these days), what are some other sites that are similar to Hacker News?
======
nreece
New Mogul: <http://www.newmogul.com>

------
notaddicted
similar in mechanism (voting, list of links) or similar in content?

content: programming languages blog: lambda the ultimate: <http://lambda-the-
ultimate.org/>

mechanism: image bookmarking ffffound: <http://ffffound.com> [NSFW sometimes]

------
vijayr
<http://tipd.com> \- financial news

<http://designfloat.com> \- for designers (seems to be down at the moment)

------
bkudria
Academic Hacker News: <http://www.cs.toronto.edu:40106/>

